# New to IUI and stressed already!



## Danii (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I really hope you don't mind if I just have a little vent! Because Hampshire PCT isn't funding IUI anymore, we had to pay to be treated  - we were recommended for this in January and it has taken them until this week to sort out the admin so we could actually pay them. You'd think that they would really want money and patients, given that the hospital is in so much debt, but it has taken months of my constantly having to ring and email them to get them to sort themselves out.

Then, last Friday we finally get the go ahead.  Yesterday I go to collect my drugs (clomid and prologon (I think!) and am finally starting to, for the first time in ages, feel positive.  Then as luck would have it, AF turns up today so I ring to make my appointment for my scan, only to be told that in fact, they wont have the medium they need to was the sperm for basting until 2nd June, so because I've come on today I can't actually start this cycle, however if I'd come on tomorrow it would have been fine!  I can't tell you how I feel.  Angry, devastated, heartbroken and let down are some of the terms that come to mind.  I know it is no big deal in the grand scheme of things, I have to wait another month, but I just feel so damn tired today and crying isn't going to help but that seems to be all I have done since the woman at the hospital told me!    And the way she reacted to my being upset (believe me, I wasn't rude, I just said that I was really disappointed).  To add insult to injury, I wasn't actually due on for another 3 days, this month, AF just decided to turn up out of the blue! 

Anyway, that's my tale - I know its rather pathetic in the grand scheme of things but today, I just feel like everything is against me! God even reading it back I feel like a complete drama queen, having a meltdown over something so trivial as waiting a few more weeks when we've been TTC since 2007! 

Thanks for reading and baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## sallylally (May 4, 2011)

Hi Dannii,
Sorry to hear you're having a crap time - no magic solutions i'm afraid but i am sending you some positive vibes and hopefully some strength.  Waiting one month, in the whole scheme of things, really shouldn't make a difference; but it doesn't feel like that when you're ttc does it?  It feels like eternity eh?  But time does pass and you're on the journey now... i wish you well with it
Sally x x


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear your cycle has been delayed Danii.  You aren't being a drama queen, you wait so long to have treatment that you build your hopes up.  If you're anything like me its all you will have been thinking about all day, every day for months.  No wonder you're gutted.  If its any consolation exactly the same happened to me, I rang up for my day 1 scan to be told they'd cancelled IUIs for three months.  The good news is that when I finally did have my delayed cycle I got my BFP, so I hope I will pass my luck on to you!
x


----------



## sparklyme! (Apr 18, 2011)

Danni - stay positive. I am being treated by Southampton PCT who do not fund IUI either! They have also changed the age for iVF funding from 35-39 to 30-34 so I am now too old for that too! It is just a way for them to save more money!!!!!  Have you tried different clinics if you want to be treated sooner?


----------

